# My 16' long dragon skeleton



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Meet Spike he is a north American Dragon with full retractable 21' wings and 16' long. Three months of carving and this is what my mind procured.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds great is there a picture?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Your picture did not show up. Do you have it tied to a link? I am building a dragon also and am really interested to see yours.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*My dragon skeleton*



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268860908460/

http://www.pinterest.com/stp1/halloween-fun-4-u-2-2011-12/

Try this again,
This is what 3 months between jobs was procured from my twisted mind. A 16 foot long and 21 foot wing span Dragon, I call him Spike. I'm hoping to have the wings open and close pneumatically this year, and possibly flapping also. Be cool and keep it fun. Oomph, I need to figure out how to convert pic formats, help,,,, anyone ????:googly:


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic! Is it all carved from wood? Just beautiful.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Just checked out your thread on another forum. WOW! Really liked the closeup of the rib cage in the build pictures. I hope you can figure out how to animate Spike for next year, this will be themepark quality. Very impressed, VERY VERY IMPRESSED. You ARE a rockstar!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Very nice job


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

*WOW!* Nice work!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome job, it looks fantastic!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is impressive!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

that's awesome, how did you make it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome dragon, such detail!!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

spokanejoe said:


> Fantastic! Is it all carved from wood? Just beautiful.


Yes it is all kiln dried spruce, AKA framing stock, easy on the carve and the wallet too.
The ribs are 1/8" layers made in 3 sets of 3 and one extra set of the large ribs. Build one jig (smallest) 3 1/2 deep set one layer 7- 1/8 pieces then another set then the last set. you now have 9 ribs. After it dries over night remove only one set. Then glue last large set to give you 12 total ribs.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Stair builder by trade, so the curves are easy pie once you know the tricks. Most are just router cuts and knowing when to add build ups to make it as simple as possible. In other words less carving and sanding.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a beautiful piece!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you,
I have much fun freeing my creativity.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Why thank you kindly, much blood sweat and frustration. But worth it all in the end detail


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you to all, 
I know many tricks to wood working and much more , anything as twisted as my mind is only a challenge to me. Oh yes, willing to share the tricks of the trades also. And don't forget to have fun with it all !!!
Thanks again Steve


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful!!!
BTW- I'd kill for your house!  Love it!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

I have started making 3 sets of pneumatics for Spike, one set is for the retract of the wings, one for the flapping , and the last set is for his hind legs/backbone, for a rearing up. So in sequence he will rear up then extend his wings and then they will flap, I have a feeling this will be pretty amazing .
The first set is complete, but now I need to restructure the rib cage with a breast bone, if not the movement of his wings will eventually tear himself to pieces . Also I need to make a cradle to hold the extension/retract cylinders and this will also be hinged to the backbone for the flapping action. So three weeks to go and I'm back to more welding and restructuring, fun fun.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Beautiful!!!
> BTW- I'd kill for your house!  Love it!


The house was a square box when we bought it, I added the wrap around porch, it works so nicely for keep my props dry to the weather. I am a stair builder (the twisted kind like my mind) designer by trade, which in turn makes the prop building a little bit easier, but I am always learning and expanding my horizons.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Update,
Got spikes new ribs for the new cage that will include a breast bone to beef up the structure for the pneumatics being added. In the pictures you will see 4 glue ups of 7 1/8" layers X 3 1/2' wide which are after radius is glued then ripped to 1 1/8" wide for final size. Got to that point today. the radius is OD 20"R, OD 22"R OD 24"R and OD 26"R. All will be assembled from the largest on center of the cage and working to smaller on the outer ends.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865864198/


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Doing some upgrading on Spikes rib cage and could be of interest if you are still thinking of building a dragon, mine took me 3 months, but there are short cuts also.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

:googly:Finally have the shoulder blade set up with the extend/retract pneumatics and ready for install on the skeleton today. I will have pics and or video later to show this installed point of build. The mechanics are very complex for this one movement alone. I must totally rebuild the entire rib cage, to incorporate a breast bone, before I can set up the flapping of the wings, for this is going to add an enormous amount of stress on the cage. But I have already set up the hinge mount on the shoulder blade for this movement. After that comes the rear leg restructuring for the Rearing up of the body, this is going to be cooler than a cucumber. Lots and lots of welding practice now, for sure! Update later tonight. 
See yah,
Steve


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry pics were being a pain yesterday.







We will see if these ones came through.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

Those paths are to a file on your local computer. I think you'll need to upload them somewhere (Photobucket seems to be popular here, or Imgur).


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice! Your house also lends itself to the creepy factor. Love the details on the porch framing.


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

https://www.pinterest.com/stp1/halloween-new-stuff/


----------

